# Update and have a question for you men



## blackeyedsusan37 (Jul 6, 2008)

Things are going better at our house. George has moved back in and we are spending time together and beginning to do the things together that we did before all this happened. (Bi-polar, lying, spending, he accused me of cheating but I never did, he was arrested cuz I called the cops on him...just in case no one remembers me). Still no sex, which is really starting to get to me. Any suggestions on how I can make it happen sooner rather than later?
We are going on our family vacation this weekend. Going to the beach with the kids. George and I are going to ride over to the casino on Sunday without the kids for a few hours. He has even agreed to marriage counseling. But he still wont kiss, hug, or do anything intimate with me. We dont even shower together and we use to do that almost 3 times a week. Any suggestions? I feel like he is not attracted to me but he says that is just going to take time. I thought you guys could just "do it", he always could in the past. HELP!!!!


----------



## Triton (Jul 8, 2008)

First what is up with the name Blackeyesusan ? :scratchhead:


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Just a guess, but the black-eyed Susan is Maryland's state flower, and her profile says she's from Maryland.


----------



## blackeyedsusan37 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am from Maryland, my name is Susan, they are my favorite flower. I have them all over my front yard and they were on tables when we got married. The first time my hubby gave me flowers, he gave me blackeyedsusans even though they were out of season. It has NOTHING to do with having a black eye, not a chance. Someone else asked that too.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, I knew what they are. pretty flowers.


----------

